
UK Parliament recalled over Syria - tomorgan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23851292#TWEET869607
======
devx
At least the UK government still has the decency to call the Parliament before
invading another country, which can't be said about US anymore. US just has
the president do it whenever he feels like it.

